# Will mineral oil dose cause diarrhea? Please help.



## Cooperkeeper (Jul 13, 2011)

Just checking on my 3 mo. Nubians that have had on and off clumpy poo in between several treatments for cocci. One looked quite bloated and I drenched with mineral oil thinking she may have wolfed down grain or clover. Messaged her belly and she burped, then lead her around yard for exercise to work out excess gas.  She pooped on our walk and it was loose. Next poo about 15min later unset pudding.  Did the mineral oil cause this that quickly or should I assume cocci and start treatment AGAIN? (FYI: Vet fecal comfirmed cocci twice)
Gave her probios gel and have a packet of electrolytes, but not sure how to mix to drench.

These girls have had two rounds of treatment with dimethox and just finished 5 days on corid. Corid seemed to stop all clumpy poo..but two days out of treatment, I see clumps again.  They also had an ivomec drench treatment 12 days ago.  I feel like I am poisoning this sweethearts and worry constantly.

I really would appreciate anyone"s input here.

Thanks


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jul 13, 2011)

So frustrating......I am going to guess something more than just the mineral oil.  Either upset stomach with her healthy bacteria thrown off from all the treating or more parasites/cocci.  It is a tough year for parasites, especially in the rainy areas.  

I would drench her with some baking soda(1 teaspoon) mixed witha little corn syrup or mollasses to help the taste. If the bloat doesn't improve repeat in 3 or 4  hours. 

I would let the scouring go until the morning and see if it lets up. Could be she needed that to clean things out, maybe she was a little constipated and backed up. If she is still scouring in the morning then I would start considering another fecal or some more ivermectin wormer or another wormer. 

None of those wormers you used will do anything for tapeworms. They are especially bad this time a year for us. Valbazene liquid wormer is okay for tape worms(given 3 days in a row), or I go with a horse paste wormer like equimax horse wormer with praziquantel in it for tapeworms(one treatment, but need to treat at 3 times the label dosage for horses). 
.

there have been a couple people on here having big problems with cocci and they found treating with safeqaurd wormer at the same time as doing the normal cocci treatment really helped. We personally use Penn G injections at the same time.  

More probiotics

Vitamine B injections is often recommended in a case like this. 

Not sure about the electrolytes??? 

Is she showing signs of being anemic, light gums???


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jul 13, 2011)

Has she been vaccinated for CD&T, If not could be dealing with over eating disease from the stress of everything.  


Have you taken her tempurature, an above normal tempurature, is a sign of bacterial scours.


----------

